
AWS Web Console Down? - typicalrunt
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;console.aws.amazon.com&#x2F;console&#x2F;home<p>It appears to be down, saying &quot;Website temporarily unavailable&quot;.  But it&#x27;s intermittent for other employees at my company so it might be failing app services behind a load balancer.<p>CLI access or EC2 services doesn&#x27;t appear to be affected, at least from us-east-1.<p>And, of course, the status health dashboard shows Green across the board.  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.aws.amazon.com&#x2F;<p><i></i><i>UPDATE</i><i></i><p>HatchedLake721 mentions that it appears to just be us-east-1 Web console that&#x27;s down.  Use this instead for now: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;us-west-2.console.aws.amazon.com&#x2F;console&#x2F;home?region=us-west-2<p>Thanks @HatchedLake721!
======
whatthesmack
It seems that the issue may be specific to us-east-1...

[https://console.aws.amazon.com/console/home?region=us-
east-1](https://console.aws.amazon.com/console/home?region=us-east-1)

...doesn’t work, but:

[https://us-west-2.console.aws.amazon.com/console/home?region...](https://us-
west-2.console.aws.amazon.com/console/home?region=us-west-2)

...works.

~~~
codecrane
Both of those are working for me. Much appreciated!

------
fiveoak
It's annoying how often status pages for various services (when they even
exist at all) show that things are working when they really aren't

~~~
brianwawok
If you can write a perfect automated status page - can't you basically write
perfect integration tests and make sure no bad code gets deployed?

Bit of a chicken and an egg problem :)

~~~
chabreck
Do you write every single test for your codebase? Do you have control over
every line of code that gets deployed? The purpose of monitoring is to detect
issues, because preventing them entirely is next to impossible.

By your logic if you can write perfect integration tests, can't you write
perfect application code that doesn't need to be tested?

~~~
dahfizz
I think you've missed the point.

OP is arguing that a perfect codebase is not possible, therefore it's a bit
unfair to complain that the status pages do not work perfectly. Hence the
chicken and egg problem of "if I could write a perfect status page, I would
have skills such that the status page would not be necessary".

------
zedpm
FWIW, if you're already logged in to the console, it seems to be working just
fine. In fact, if I try to go to a specific service page, e.g.
[https://s3.console.aws.amazon.com/s3/home?region=us-
east-1#](https://s3.console.aws.amazon.com/s3/home?region=us-east-1#) instead
of just browsing to the console home page, that also appears to work.

~~~
PDFormat
This way worked for me too. I was able to go straight to the Lambda console.

------
DonHopkins
At least AWS doesn't start spamming you weeks after servers go down!

I canceled a dedicated server with IBM SoftLayer (nee ThePlanet), and a few
weeks later I started receiving hourly IPAlerts about it being offline!

The server was canceled so there was nowhere in the interface for me to turn
them off!

I opened a ticket, and they said other users were experiencing it too, and
they though they had it fixed, and asked it I was still getting them. I was.

Their only suggestion was for me to make an email filter to ignore the
IPAlerts, but what about the IPAlerts for servers I hadn't canceled that I
actually want to see?

We went several rounds of this, each time they thought they had it fixed, and
asked if I was still receiving them, and of course I was, like clockwork.

It's been more than a week and a half, and I'm STILL getting them!

I kept posting the raw email bodies so they could tell by the headers where it
was coming from.

I even begged them to deploy one of their most powerful firewalls around the
offending legacy nagios server to protect me from it, but they wouldn't do
that.

I'm afraid if I cancel my other two servers and move to AWS, they's start
spamming me with TWO MORE never-ending sets of IPAlerts about canceled
servers!

What a passive-aggressive way of punishing long time customers for canceling
their servers!

Has anybody experienced anything like this with AWS?

    
    
        Received:  from ipalert05.dllstx6.inside.theplanet.com
            by mx.softlayer.com with esmtps (TLSv1:DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA:256)
            (Exim)
            (envelope-from <ipalert@softlayer.com>)
            for xxx@xxx.com
            id 1hJhFu-0003RG-Tm; Thu, 25 Apr 2019 11:29:50 -0500
        Received: (from nagios@localhost)
            by ipalert.theplanet.com (8.13.6/8.13.6/Submit) id x3PGSB17029986
            for xxx@xxx.com; Thu, 25 Apr 2019 11:28:11 -0500 (CDT)
            (envelope-from nagios)
        Date: Thu, 25 Apr 2019 11:28:11 -0500 (CDT)
        Message-Id: <201904251628.x3PGSB17029986@ipalert.theplanet.com>
        To: xxx@xxx.com
        From: <ipalert@softlayer.com>
        Subject: PROBLEM: xxx.xxx.com

------
kylek
I think the thing I miss most about AWS was sipping coffee while watching the
#wtf peanut gallery on wednesday mornings and during events like this

~~~
an_account_name
!fq cockroaches

~~~
amazon_throw
In the post-nuclear-holocaust wasteland where only cockroaches survive, the
cockroaches will use IRC to rebuild.

------
rosencrantz
Looks like it is not reported having a look at the status dashboard
[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

~~~
sgt
They follow the industry standard of hard coding their status dashboards.

------
mulka
Individual service pages seem to still be up. So, you can go to the EC2 page
for example, click on the services dropdown on the top to select the service
you want. [https://console.aws.amazon.com/ec2/v2/home?region=us-
east-1](https://console.aws.amazon.com/ec2/v2/home?region=us-east-1)

------
busterarm
Can confirm that I am having this issue.

API requests/CLI work fine though.

------
HatchedLake721
You should be able to login through [https://us-
west-2.console.aws.amazon.com/console/home?region...](https://us-
west-2.console.aws.amazon.com/console/home?region=us-west-2)

~~~
bdcravens
And then switch to us-east-1 services?

------
crystite
[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

Shows AWS Web Console:

9:50 AM PDT We are investigating increased error rates when loading the AWS
Management Console.

~~~
crystite
AWS keeps their status page up2date these days. It's probably easier to check
that page than combing through posts on HN, but to each their own.

This makes me wonder... do people keep posting and looking here because they
want an element of control, they don't trust or know about
status.aws.amazon.com ... or why?

~~~
nerdjon
The status page was stating all green for about 20 or so minutes after this
post was made.

Not really "up2date", so this post was valuable for everyone that was seeing
errors and unsure how widespread it was.

------
TheGRS
I'll just report that we had an issue with an Elastic Beanstalk deployment
that seems to have resolved itself now. Not sure if its related, but simply
retrying the deployment resolved it without making any changes, so it sure
seems related.

------
crystite
According to the AWS Status Page

Alternate link is available at: [https://us-
west-2.console.aws.amazon.com/ec2/v2/home](https://us-
west-2.console.aws.amazon.com/ec2/v2/home)

------
coffeesn0b
Is this the apocalypse?

------
zonywhoop
DynamoDB access via api in us-east-1 is down for me as well. Also, access to
any region or resource through SSO is failing too.

~~~
slenk
I am having issues with SAML authentication as well

------
goodfight
Strange, I'm experiencing this issue as well. Wonder if it's an attack or just
normal failure

------
actionowl
Also having issues, the AWS status page is oblivious...

------
cortesoft
Same, came here to check if there was any info on it.

------
giffyUnicorn
confirmed, us-west works for logging into the console.

------
jshaw3
us-east-1 is down for me

------
giffyUnicorn
well this is embarrassing.

------
hsk823
So you can get to AWS resources going direct to the respective URLs, such as
[https://s3.console.aws.amazon.com/s3/](https://s3.console.aws.amazon.com/s3/)
or
[https://console.aws.amazon.com/ec2/v2/](https://console.aws.amazon.com/ec2/v2/)
or even changing regions works. It seems to just affect
[https://console.aws.amazon.com/console/](https://console.aws.amazon.com/console/)

------
tus87
Everyone take the day off.

